# Bangkok Florist/ Online Service?



## elasticx (Feb 2, 2011)

I am just wondering if anyone can recommend a quality florist in Bangkok who takes online ordering. I would like to send flowers to my girlfriend who is working there now.


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!
There is this one:

http://wzus1.search-results.com/r?t...rl=&u=http://www.thaiwebsites.com/flowers.asp


----------

